# My expectations/hopes for Denver this season



## Brye (Jul 8, 2013)

Lawson/Miller/Green (possibly D-League)
Foye/Fournier
Gallo (when he returns)/Chandler/Hamilton
Faried/Arthur/Randolph
Javale/Hickson (man up and play C)/Mozzy

I don't hate that. It's not going to bring them anywhere but it's at least a team I can sit down and enjoy. And if for some reason their chemistry is amazing, maybe they make a run.

- Gallo is coming back earlier than expected and that's certainly a plus.

- Gonna miss Corey Brewer. He wasn't amazing or anything but he could bring them back into a game as a spark off the bench.

- Arthur is a nice pick up but I was really hoping for Randolph to get some time. Front court seems crowded as **** at the moment. The only plus is that we can possibly find two guys that feed off each other well.

- Hickson needs to just play center, imo. Too many PFs as it is and he's the one with experience at center. 

- Dunno what their cap space is looking like at the moment but a SG that can go over Foye/Fournier would be nice.

- My projection: Best case scenario is 6th seed, worst case is 10th place or so. 

- I fear that they become one of those teams that gets stuck in the middle of the league for a little too long.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brewer seemed to kill the Lakers while he was a Nugget. Glad we won't have to deal with him anymore while playing Denver.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Starting Chandler along with Gallo makes that line-up a little more formidable. If they decide to go with this starting line-up...

Lawson/Gallo/Chandler/Faried/Hickson

They will be big, long, and fast... even moreso than last year's iteration. That being said, the loss of Iggy is going to hurt them quite a bit.


----------

